# Tawainese Mantids_Acromantis formosana



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 29, 2007)

Acromantis formosana 3.5cm

Female Adult

very active and fun to keep






















Visit Flying Mantis blog http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/orchid-mantis/

Please ignore the language not familar to you, but click on the photo that is of intest to you


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures as usual. Looks like being able to read a bit of Chinese pays off sometimes.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 29, 2007)

nice pictures we need to culture those in america


----------



## wuwu (Apr 29, 2007)

another wonder species from taiwan! is that your blog? i took chinese in college, but i forgot most of it.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice pics again!! This must the acromantis species from Taiwan. Can't ignore the language Luke, glad i understand it


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 6, 2007)

Some pics of this species traded recently, not as aggressive as the Odontomantis but beautiful nevertheless.

Adult male






Subadult female


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

Great photos guys, haven't seen this species before.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 15, 2007)

One subadult male molted into adult this morning


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 15, 2007)

Man you always walk in when somthing big is happening and you take a picute. You make me jealous yen :x


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Asa (Jun 16, 2007)

> Man you always walk in when somthing big is happening and you take a picute. You make me jealous yen :x


He must be psychic.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

> Man you always walk in when somthing big is happening and you take a picute. You make me jealous yen :x


Please don't.

It just meant i spent too much time in the bug room!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

What exactly is your 'bug room'?


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 18, 2007)

I could hypothesize that it's a room in which he keeps his bugs.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

No, I mean what room is it? How big is it? ect.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

Asa, although i have a 6 bedroom house, i only get half of the room for my bug, it is about 10' by 15', but i should get the entire room soon.

Here are some pics for this species

Oothecae






Hatching






L1 nymph


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2007)

This species grows up pretty fast since the last update, it looks like just two molt away from adulthood. Hope to see the new generation growing up for another generation.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 29, 2007)

Mating pair


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 26, 2007)

Another great work of Flying mantis.


----------

